

ProtonMail – Crowdfunding Campaign - binaryanomaly
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/protonmail/x/7992808

======
binaryanomaly
End-to-end encrypted email, based in Switzerland.

[https://protonmail.ch/](https://protonmail.ch/)

